# il fascismo oggi...



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

un videoarticolo interessante.
http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30659?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30652?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30653?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30654?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30655?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30656?video

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/fuori-dalle-fogne/30657?video


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

*Multimodi*

Non ho l'audio....

Ce la fai a fare una sintesi?


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho l'audio....
> 
> Ce la fai a fare una sintesi?


 E' molto lungo... mostra le differenze delle varie anime dei movimenti di estrema destra, divisi tra "ghibellini" (casa Pound, movimento studentesco) e "guelfi" (forza nuova)...


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non ho l'audio....
> 
> Ce la fai a fare una sintesi?


gli articoli attinenti:

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/sezioni/politica/neofascisti/lettera-pd/lettera-pd.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/sezioni/politica/neofascisti/berluscones/berluscones.html


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> gli articoli attinenti:
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/sezioni/politica/neofascisti/lettera-pd/lettera-pd.html
> 
> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/sezioni/politica/neofascisti/berluscones/berluscones.html









Puntuale come un orologio...
Grazie Marì!


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

questo topic rientra nella serie "ne ho tante da pensare che mi preoccupo di un drappello insignificante"


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Fiore di forza nuova era nella mia citta' non meno di un paio di settimane fa x un convegno sul degrado o robe simili
io piuttosto che votare FN mi sparerei sui coglioni comunque
troppo bacchettoni,i tipici integralisti cristiani con idee vecchie di 70 anni almeno
certo e' che di manifestazioni ne ho viste tante e almeno i forzanovisti a differenza dei no global non sfasciano vetrine o auto


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo topic rientra nella serie "ne ho tante da pensare che mi preoccupo di un drappello insignificante"


Invece e meglio parlare di corne in vacanza eh?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Invece e meglio parlare di corne in vacanza eh?


 molto meglio


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> questo topic rientra nella serie "ne ho tante da pensare che *mi preoccupo *di un drappello insignificante"


Il "mi preoccupo" lo dici tu. E' un'inchiesta interessante, prescindendo da come la si pensa.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> molto meglio


Non vedo perche' un argomento Deve escluderne un altro, ti pare? ... e poi il forum e' grande e ci sono varie sezioni, o no?




.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il "mi preoccupo" lo dici tu. E' un'inchiesta interessante, prescindendo da come la si pensa.


 si sull'interesse   come puo essere interessante un documentario sull'accoppiamento dei camaleonti non discuto pero' l'impressione e' che molti vedano un potenziale pericolo "nero"
ah ah ah


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Puntuale come* un orologio*...
> Grazie Marì!


Sfizzero


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non vedo perche' un argomento Deve escluderne un altro, ti pare? ... e poi il forum e' grande e ci sono varie sezioni, o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 assolutamente
era un affermazione un p'o' provocatoria la mia dai


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *si sull'interesse come puo essere interessante un documentario sull'accoppiamento dei camaleonti* non discuto pero' l'impressione e' che molti vedano un potenziale pericolo "nero"
> ah ah ah


 Che cazzate che dici... spero te ne renda conto


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che cazzate che dici... spero te ne renda conto


 punti di vista


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si sull'interesse come puo essere interessante un documentario sull'accoppiamento dei camaleonti non discuto pero' l'impressione e' che molti vedano un potenziale pericolo "nero"
> ah ah ah


stavo per scrivere una risposta seria e poi ho letto te...


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> punti di vista


 Beh certo... magari c'è chi apprezza di più un'inchiesta sull'accoppiamento dei camaleonti, che una sul neofascimo. Come dici tu, punti di vista.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

vogliamo parlare di pericolo all'estrema destra seriamente?
ok
beh io sto vicino a predappio paese che come sapete ha dato i natali  a Mussolini e che ospita le sue spoglie
Di pullman provenienti da tutta italia x andare in pellegrinaggio sulla tomba del duce ne vedo tanti (anche se molto in calo rispetto a 10 12 anni fa) ma mi hanno sempre dato l'idea di una cosa piu folcloristica che politica o che cmq aspiri a un progetto serio.....teste rasate,camicie nere,anfibi bomber,....tutte buffonate a mio avviso


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

*Io non sottovaluterei...*

Io comunque non sottovaluterei il neofascismo e la facile strumentalizzazione che se ne può fare.

Non è che questi qua siano proprio tranquilli eh...a volte diventano pericolosi. 

Se guidati bene poi, non ne parliamo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Io comunque non sottovaluterei il neofascismo e la facile strumentalizzazione che se ne può fare.
> 
> Non è che questi qua siano proprio tranquilli eh...a volte diventano pericolosi.
> 
> Se guidati bene poi, non ne parliamo.


 x quel che mi riguarda sono piu pericolosi i no global o i cosidetti centri sociali
e te lo dico xche mi sono trovato in mezzo a manifestazioni di entrambi gli schieramenti


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x quel che mi riguarda sono piu pericolosi i no global o i cosidetti centri sociali
> e te lo dico xche mi sono trovato in mezzo a manifestazioni di entrambi gli schieramenti


Non si sta facendo un paragone tra quale fenomeno è più o meno pericoloso, per la questione potresti aprire un 3d e se ne potrebbe discutere.

Si sta parlando del neofascimo, del suo potenziale e della sua facile strumentalizzazione. 

Fai una valutazione in merito, senza paragoni e nello specifico, e dimmi se il fenomeno per te è pericoloso o no.

Per me è pericoloso.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non si sta facendo un paragone tra quale fenomeno è più o meno pericoloso, per la questione potresti aprire un 3d e se ne potrebbe discutere.
> 
> Si sta parlando del neofascimo, del suo potenziale e della sua facile strumentalizzazione.
> 
> ...


Anche per me, purtroppo e' inevitabile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  guardati in giro ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non si sta facendo un paragone tra quale fenomeno è più o meno pericoloso, per la questione potresti aprire un 3d e se ne potrebbe discutere.
> 
> Si sta parlando del neofascimo, del suo potenziale e della sua facile strumentalizzazione.
> 
> ...


 Io vedo un pericolo latente non tanto nelle manifestazioni violente, quanto nella rinascita di una certa "cultura" fascista nelle giovani generazioni.
Interessante comunque vedere quanto sia variegata l'area. C'è una grande differenza tra i poli laici tipo Casa Pound e clericali come Forza Nuova.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io vedo un pericolo latente non tanto nelle manifestazioni violente, quanto nella rinascita di una certa "cultura" fascista nelle giovani generazioni.
> Interessante comunque vedere quanto sia variegata l'area. C'è una grande differenza tra i poli laici tipo Casa Pound e clericali come Forza Nuova.


e il fronte della gioventù esiste ancora?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io vedo un pericolo latente non tanto nelle manifestazioni violente, *quanto nella rinascita di una certa "cultura" fascista nelle giovani generazioni.*
> Interessante comunque vedere quanto sia variegata l'area. C'è una grande differenza tra i poli laici tipo Casa Pound e clericali come Forza Nuova.


E' quello che spaventa anche me.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E' quello che spaventa anche me.


vi siete chiesti perchè sta rinascendo?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> vi siete chiesti perchè sta rinascendo?


Questa è veramente un'ottima domanda!

Prova a dare la tua spiegazione.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e il fronte della gioventù esiste ancora?


 sei rimasta indietro di una 30ina d'anni io sapevo che c'era in ordine
il fronte nazionale di Tighler
Forza Nuova
fiamma tricolore (che non e' altro che una scissione dell'ex Msi che non ha accettato la svolta di fiuggi)
poi x un p'o' ha preso vita alternativa sociale con la Mussolini (bella topa ma e' un altro discorso) ma ha durato poco
poi c'e' la destra della santache ma fa un p'o' ridere i polli
piu tutte quelle siglette e piccoli movimenti tipo "fascismo e liberta" che credo non esistano nemmeno piu


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non si sta facendo un paragone tra quale fenomeno è più o meno pericoloso, per la questione potresti aprire un 3d e se ne potrebbe discutere.
> 
> Si sta parlando del neofascimo, del suo potenziale e della sua facile strumentalizzazione.
> 
> ...


 a me non spaventa x niente
solo che le volte che succedono aggressioni di teste rasate o militanti di destra vale lo stesso discorso x gli stupri degli stranieri
fanno semplicemente piu notizia
tutto qua


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me non spaventa x niente
> solo che le volte che succedono *aggressioni di teste rasate o militanti di destra vale lo stesso discorso x gli stupri degli stranieri*
> fanno semplicemente piu notizia
> tutto qua


Capisco.

Quindi da quello che dici dovrebbe essere una emergenza nazionale anche quella. 

Se me lo metti sullo stesso piano forse allora anche per te sono pericolosi.

Non trovi?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> Quindi da quello che dici dovrebbe essere una emergenza nazionale anche quella.
> 
> ...


 lo metto sullo stesso piano mediatico
che e' ben diverso
x me nn sono pericolosi
punto


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (18 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo metto sullo stesso piano mediatico
> che e' ben diverso
> *x me nn sono pericolosi*
> *punto*


 
Ok! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi è chiaro il tuo punto di vista.

Ciao


----------

